# What is this?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have many of these planted in my landscape but not sure what they are. For pruning purposes I usually just cut off new growth this time of year and they bounce back well during the growing season. I'd like to get more informed with them to know how to better care for them:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nandina. Not certain which one though - maybe Firepower?

Have you noticed they kind of grow out into clumps? Not sure if this is proper, but when I want to make the shrub smaller, I reach into the plant and just cut the stems of the outer clumps. For me this is cleaner and easier than going after them with a hedge trimmer.

I really like them. Great colors and they don't grow super fast. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby P (Dec 29, 2017)

yep, Nandina. And I think you're handling them properly if you find them growing back healthy each year.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nandina. Not certain which one though - maybe Firepower?
> 
> Have you noticed they kind of grow out into clumps? Not sure if this is proper, but when I want to make the shrub smaller, I reach into the plant and just cut the stems of the outer clumps. For me this is cleaner and easier than going after them with a hedge trimmer.
> 
> I really like them. Great colors and they don't grow super fast. :thumbup:





Bobby P said:


> yep, Nandina. And I think you're handling them properly if you find them growing back healthy each year.


Perfect, thank you!


----------

